# Plow/Salt Truck available, Elwood/Joliet area.



## cuttingedge69 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am available in the Elwood/Joliet Illinois area. I have a regular cab f250 with a Boss 8'-2" Poly V with wings, and a Boss 1100 tailgate spreader. I have five years plowing experience and eighteen years with a CDL and operating different equipment. Let me know how I can help. 
Contact Rick at: [email protected]. 
Thanks


----------



## cuttingedge69 (Dec 8, 2007)

Found out Sunday that three of my previous large accounts were given to another contractor. So I am looking for more work in the Joliet Illinois area. Thanks for your help.

Rick


----------



## cuttingedge69 (Dec 8, 2007)

Available for salting. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## cuttingedge69 (Dec 8, 2007)

I will be in the Elwood/Joliet area if anyone needs a hand.


----------

